# Life sucks, no friends, hate job, major depression, social anxiety etc



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am having A LOT of issues right now. My life sucks. I have few to no friends, no girlfriend, I hate my job, I'm sick of being single and picked on, and I really have no one to talk to about my lack of motivation and sickness I feel constantly. So far no improvement has been seen. I need some advice on how to deal with this because life, to me, isn't worth it anymore. Why don't people respect me? I'm nice but yet they see something in me that wards them off. Loneliness is very severe. Almost so severe it is almost leaving me bedridden. I don't want to be confined to ICU just because of some mental illness. Someone please give me some insights on what I should do, as I am really at a total loss for words. Everything feels so empty right now. I have also developed some social anxiety as well. Thanks.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

That makes two of us, brother.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I know that thinking "life isnt worth living", is easy when you feel like this. But you have to keep on living. Why give up just because of other people? You have to build up your life again from the bottom. Maybe not right now, but later in life, something might happen that gives you the strength you need. NEVER give up, brother.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Me too


----------



## Beacon (Nov 24, 2013)

Its difficult, I've been in a similar situation, but you can't quit. Fate is wicked, it leads you into dark caverns when you need not an adventure, but every once in a while it points out a pile of treasure. YOu never know what will happen tomorrow, but if you can't take it any more, you'll miss out on what could be.


----------



## Embabe (Apr 16, 2014)

I feel the same way… It really is very difficult. xoxo


----------

